# Pelvic Floor/Rectum/Perineum Burning Pressure + Incomplete Evacuation + Odor



## Guest (Mar 1, 2019)

Hi my name is Mat,

31 year old male born and raised & living/working in London, England.

I've been experiencing severe burning pressure in my rectum/perineum regions - some throbbing, sometimes prolapse sensation (after examination years ago by a proctologist, prolapse was ruled out) - incomplete evacuation, odour, bloating etc. for the past 14 years.

All started a few days before my 17th birthday after two courses of antibiotics, a sustained period of eating junk food, constipation, severe straining (following a lifelong habit of straining during bowel movements - this is an important factor) and a great deal of stress.

So far, my management system works pretty well, keeping me 90% odour-free as long as I'm on it but gains are fragile - as soon as go back to partying, wrong foods/drinks etc., I relapse and so on. Also, after I have a BM in the morning, I must go through the routine or else, if I've had incomplete evacuation (getting less frequent), I will exhibit a faecal smell on/off for a couple of hours until the pelvic floor, colon, rectum and faeces settle down.

Diet: tailored combination of essentially: antihistamine diet + SCD (with a few twirks here and there)

Vitamin C Quercetin and sometimes other Supplements (these are not vital)

Exercise: Calisthenics + Yoga (with an emphasis on pelvic floor stretching, psoas muscle stretching etc.) + Breathing (alternative nose, fire breathing etc.) + Running

Recovery: at least 8 hours sleep, or else I have a 30min nap + Meditation (15mins) (this is key)

Toilet routine: full squat when going No2 (this helps greatly re incomplete evacuation and will probably change your life







- use water to clean

Cold Shower with heavy full breathing

Have done all types of tests - the only confirmed diagnoses were "pudendal nerve entrapment", tight pelvic floor, light weakness in the sphincter muscles, parasites and have undergone a great deal of treatments ranging from FMT to surgery to alternative medicine therapies (ayurveda retreat, detox fasting retreats, parasite candida cleanses) etc. and none managed to cure me - however some did really help to reduce the intensity and frequency of the odour.

After pudendal nerve surgery chiro/physio work, appointments with a gynaecologist, reading posts on this forum and chatting with some fellow sufferers, I believe that the missing piece of the puzzle is the strengthening of weak rectal muscles + stretching of the tight pelvic floor muscles - this can be done by exercises, bulking agents and other techniques.

The dysfunctions in the pelvic/rectal/perianal areas + perineal descent are the major issue(s) at play here - constant straining since I can remember has both damaged and weakened the nerves in this area - creating inflammation and thus burning. The pressure from the straining also pushed my pelvic floor downward itself creating pressure in the nether regions.

We are basically dealing with some form of incontinence here.

Other people have put up some very good posts which, in my opinion, point in the right direction - PokerFace, Mariano to name a few

There could be a possibility that there is also an infection in the pelvic region or in the prostate or other areas - I have done many tests and none have indicated bacterial infection however some infections don't show on tests (e.g. prostate infections) - the infection could also cause inflammation and thus add to the burning and would create strong odours.

So there is a case, in my opinion, for talking about pathogens as legitimate factors in this condition.

Currently seeing a gynaecologist (no typo lol







- privately (this whole nightmare has cost me hundreds of thousands of pounds...) who is very good and says that after the current antibiotic (targeting a possible infection of the prostate) + antihistamine treatment we shall go for hyaluronic acid injections in the pelvic floor/rectum.

The above along with the specific exercises, breathing, diet, rest and so on should help in bringing this ordeal to a close or at the least get me to a solid 95% odour / burning pressure free level.

There is hope - I am convinced that there is a permanent solution to these issues - nothing (or not much) is irreversible.

I recommend you guys join the chat https://discord.gg/YRmAb9e

Also if anyone is from London, England - and wants to hang out - let me know!

PS: so much more to say - I've left out a lot... So much has occurred, at this point it would take an entire book to chronicle the events - just don't want to over do it - if you want to discuss further please reply or message me


----------



## Adeno7 (Mar 8, 2019)

Great post thank u..

I think perhaps u have done some test or undergone to some irrelevant medications 
Though I know LG is a multipathological or mixed disease


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2019)

I think it is - reason why it seems to evade the best gastro/procto/physio etc. specialists - I'm going to a new physio next week in order to get a tailored program targeting the pelvic floor and rectal muscles (I'll share this when I get it) - also going to continue with the gynaecologist and get some more tests done and get some hyaluronic acid injections in the pelvic floor and rectum. I'll keep you posted on this - I'm aware that the injections themselves aren't going to provide a cure however as part of a package could provide some relief.


----------



## krsnik93 (May 6, 2019)

Hi Mat, any updates?


----------

